# Random Snail



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]So, I am kinda new to the hobby. I have a bit of knowledge on how it all works, but I am lost when it comes to identifying specimens. I found a random snail in my fry tank the other day, and was looking for help on what kind it is. It is really small, less then a quarter of an inch. I found it about 3 days after purchasing some live Anacharis. It looks so big due to using the Macro setting on the camera. Any feedback would be great. Thanks all.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A pond snail, physa species


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Seconding what Susankat said. 

These are quite typical hitchhikers on live plants and they are very annoying pests that will multiply and take over your tank and clog your filters. 

Snail eating fish like Yoyo loaches and clown loaches will be more than happy to keep your population down. 

Or, you can try adding some aquarium salt to the water so long as you don't have scaleless fish like corydoras cats in your tank. 

Still another method is to make "snail traps" of a glass bottle baited with a piece of lettuce inside. Sink it to the bottom of the trap, wait a night, and you'll have a bunch of snails in there. Then you can just pick up the trap, dispose of the snails, and do it again. 

In the future, be sure to soak your plants in a solution of 1-2 tablespoons of salt in a gallon of water for a half hour to an hour. This will kill any snails, snail eggs, or bad algae on your plants.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a pond snail in my 20 gallon, i let him stay but i make sure to wash my plants before i put them in becuase too many could create an issue. My girlfriend named him Snailbert hes pretty fast find him all over the tank, if you turn around hes gone. I got a black widow tetra that likes to harass him but never really gets anywhere, just kind of knocks him around. Aquarium salt bothers some fish like corys. If you just wash your plants and look at them closely u wont put anymore in your tank but one wont hurt.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback. I am glad I did not transfer him to my show tank. I am just gonna leave him for now and see what happens.


----------

